# ZFS readonly=on temporary on boot



## SocialHaze (Jan 16, 2012)

I have this problem and I'm stumped. My ZFS filesystem onto which the OS resides boots as readonly=on source=temporary on boot. Its properties are identical to the defaults, except aclinherit, aclpassthrough and mountpoint. Anyone has any idea what causes that?

loader.conf, rc.conf and fstab are unexceptional and all worked in previous configurations.


----------

